# How many of you are full-time soapers?



## moonjelly (Jun 26, 2012)

Just curious how many make soap full time, on the side, or just do it as a hobbie?


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been soaping since 2005, and although it's something I'm very enthusiastic and passionate about- I'm quite content to let it remain as the uber enjoyable hobby/creative outlet for me that it is. Everyone in my circle of family and friends would love to see me go into business with it (and at times it's a very real temptation for me to actually do so), but at the same time I'm loathe to do so because I don't want all the fun and enjoyment I'm having to get sucked out of it, if you know what I mean.

IrishLass


----------



## Genny (Jun 26, 2012)

What do you consider full time?  I have created a business out of it, but I don't soap every day unless I need to stockpile everything after a big market.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 26, 2012)

It's a hobby for me. I actually haven't made soap for awhile because I'm fully stocked for...like the rest of my life.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine is a business and my full-time job.  I still love doing it but sometimes I have to go awhile without being super creative because I have my wholesale accounts to take care of....  8)


----------



## judymoody (Jun 26, 2012)

Primarily a hobbyist for the same reasons that Irishlass mentioned.  I have two full time jobs (one of them is being a mom) and as long as the kids are home I don't see having the time to take it to the next level.

It does sort of kind of pay for itself in that I make handcrafted customized gifts instead of buying stuff at the store.  I also make nearly all of my family's B&B, including hair products.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 27, 2012)

Right now it is a part time job for me but later this year I turn it into my full time business.  I can't wait, I am so excited.

Bruce


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 29, 2012)

My bath and body business is my full time job.  I began this on a part-time basis as a stay-at-home mom many years ago. It grew quickly and it is a very good business for me.


----------



## WanderingWillow (Jul 6, 2012)

"Full-time" since 2001.  Balanced nicely with being a stay-at-home mom.     Soap income allowed us to pay off our house early and keeps us in groceries.  Best job I've ever had!


----------



## saltydog (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm a full-time massage therapist with my own practice.
i've recently began bringing in soap to my storefront, and low and behold, it's selling!
it's super-fun, and i'm glad i'm making some money back to reinvest. i realize that part of the reason it's fun is because i bring in whatever i please, lol.
i can't see doing much more than this right now, though, my business and family keep me very busy.


----------



## daimond (Aug 27, 2012)

well, i do and use for personal use right now, with the big bulk soap from my second soap making last year, i use it about 4 times a month as my religion (doing atthasila; that means not use fragrant thing in the day, so that i must have use sepecific soap when bathing)


----------



## Rains Mirage (Aug 30, 2012)

It will be an as I can afford hobby till I get off assistance and in a nice comfy program job. I hope one day to sell some, but I do not think it will ever be full time as I will be neck deep in the IT world.


----------



## letitia (Oct 8, 2012)

I am.


----------

